# what are the mental affects of ephedrine like?



## backdoorsmasher (Nov 1, 2017)

How does it compare to other sympathomimetics like speed, meth, coffee and cocaine?

Will it improve concentration levels like speed(amphetamine)

Never taken ephedrine, how long is it safe to use ephedrine for?


----------



## backdoorsmasher (Nov 1, 2017)

getting conflicting responses online.

If 0 is sober and 10 is speed, how does ephedrine compare mentally?


----------



## irish86 (Oct 16, 2014)

I take ephedrine hcl a few times a year on cuts. When taken with caffeine on an empty stomach it does help you push through that 1 hour cardio, you sweat more aswell but I wouldnt compare it to those drugs you mentioned. Its kinda like taking a load of caffeine on empty stomach..

I use it mainly for the appetite supresion


----------



## JB131 (Aug 23, 2014)

I've experienced jitters and a little anxiety but the mental focus, stamina and drive to complete an exercise is worth it.

the side effects do ware off as you continue taking it


----------



## carlos1620 (Jun 23, 2015)

backdoorsmasher said:


> How does it compare to other sympathomimetics like speed, meth, coffee and cocaine?
> 
> Will it improve concentration levels like speed(amphetamine)
> 
> Never taken ephedrine, how long is it safe to use ephedrine for?


 Take away euphoria from speed and you get eca stack(high dose). Helps to improve your concentration and focus but not to the extent of speed. Still find it very viable compound for focus, especially if stacked with some other stimulants.

I believe you can take low doses of ephedrine for long periods of time without risking heart problems.

Are you looking for cutting or study/job done aid?


----------



## backdoorsmasher (Nov 1, 2017)

carlos1620 said:


> Take away euphoria from speed and you get eca stack(high dose). Helps to improve your concentration and focus but not to the extent of speed. Still find it very viable compound for focus, especially if stacked with some other stimulants.
> 
> I believe you can take low doses of ephedrine for long periods of time without risking heart problems.
> 
> Are you looking for cutting or study/job done aid?


 I was looking to cut. But now not. Maybe its something I will consider in the future.

But, study aids are helpful because I need all the help I can get :L


----------



## carlos1620 (Jun 23, 2015)

backdoorsmasher said:


> I was looking to cut. But now not. Maybe its something I will consider in the future.
> 
> But, study aids are helpful because I need all the help I can get :L


 I see. ECA stack gives me a massive kick when I'm on a caloric deficit during cutting. Those post weight training cardio sessions become very doable. It helps with some fat burning through its synergistic effect and suppresses your appetite.

For the study, if you haven't tried yet, I suggest modafinil. On its own, it's a very potent stimulant that has been developed to treat narcolepsy and is viable to treat ADHD. It just makes you do all those very long and tedious things such as reading boring/dry material or write nonstop for hours without procrastinating in between. Perfect when you need to complete something on time or pull an all-nighter or two. I love it on its own but add ECA to it and you get the speed-like effect without its negative sides... Just don't forget to control your doses, if you decide to stack them as high doses can put an unnecessary strain on your system. Personally, I like to stay within the following ranges: ECA(maybe 10-30mg/200-400mg/75-225mg) and modafinil(100-300mg).


----------



## jakes (Jun 1, 2017)

I found clen to be more "speed like" than ephedrine, honesty it felt like a small bump of really clean gear which didn't wear off for two days.

Not that I'd recommend taking it for recreation, or gear for that matter..

As the big man above said, take a look at Modafinil in tandem as I also found them to be somewhat synergistic.

EC on it's own is comparable to slamming 4 double espressos, jittery and wigged out. Not clean and not smooth.


----------

